# Captain - Nineteen Hands! [Picture Overload]



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry I haven't been updating recently guys, nothing much to tell lately. Now, I have an update you guys are really going to enjoy! My friend Taylor owns this huge Draft/Thoroughbred mix, and she is visiting her family right now, so I get to hack him almost every other day. Of course there are pictures and a video! ​ 
















































Can't forget about Mickey though! :lol:
















Please no critiquing or advice needed. Thanks for reading! ​


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

wow he's beautiful! and loved the vid too!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

WOW! that vid was awesome. How do u make it do that? Mine are always plain. And i cant even find any music, my the artists today. All the music that shows up on mine are one from like the 80's


----------



## kandice (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow he is gorgeous! The video is too fun!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone! I use Sony Vegas 9.0 to make my video's, and I just play around with it until I like it. 
It's funny though, because making that video took me about ten minutes max. :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, he is a very leggy horse. I bet he would make an excellent jumper. He is just absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

He does the 3' jumpers, and has also jumped up to 4'3. Not with me though! :shock:


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

is the Sony vegas 9.0 a camera? would you give me the link to make a vid if its not a camera?


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> is the Sony vegas 9.0 a camera? would you give me the link to make a vid if its not a camera?


Nope, it is not a camera. It is a type of video making software. You can download the free trial here: Sony Creative Software - Download: Vegas Pro


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

My goodness that's a big horse!!! He's gorgeous but I think I'd have a heart attack all the way up there! I'll stick to my 16h girls lol.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

Haha I'll stick to my ponies. I have difficulties riding 16h horses depending on the size of their barrel. My legs are just too short.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

The bigger the better for me  Man that powerhouse definately would need allot of seat and leg to help him get under himself.

How old is he? He sure is beautiful.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

he is gorgeous and huge!


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

WOW!!! He's huge


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Gorgeous! I want!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

He doesn't look nineteen hands... are you a giant or something???


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone! Captain is around ten years old, and is a blast to ride. Also, he is around nineteen hands because I am 5'7" with super long legs!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I thought you looked small up there! He looks like a lot of fun, lucky you to ride him!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, he's stunning! Lucky you getting to ride him! Your vid was awesome!


----------

